
Are We Already in the Matrix? - rizcambridge
https://hackernoon.com/are-we-already-in-the-matrix-7492e89be433
======
api
Isn't the simulation hypothesis essentially convergent with strong theism? If
some kind of God created the universe and explicitly created us and is
basically running things, isn't this a "simulation" of sorts? Consider that if
this were indeed a simulation it means we know nothing about the "host"
universe and for all we know entirely different physical laws could be in
operation there.

This always struck me as a secular resurgence of a very old idea.

------
zunzun
In the movie, when one of the people woke up from the Matrix - or died - they
were flushed into the old sewer system. The water there should have been full
of rotting corpses, yet the ship easily navigated through what appeared to be
clear water.

